# covers



## Rachel Donnelly (Jan 25, 2012)

My kindle didn't come with a cover.  What are the best covers out there?

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, that's a very loaded question! There are lots of people here who will be happy to enable you, although the main forum for this is over in the Kindle accessories section.

And you'll need to say what kind of Kindle you have before they can be much help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which Kindle do you have, Rachel?

Betsy


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Which Kindle do you have and what is your priority: Beauty, protection, or ease of use?


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

If you haven't done so, check out the Accessories forum. There area lot of cover ideas there from numerous vendors including Amazon and other third-party companies. You can spend a few dollars or a lot more depending on what features are important to you.

As _patrickt_ mentioned, you'll need to think about things like "Beauty, protection, or ease of use". Some other things to consider would be:

*construction* - some people have likes/dislikes in regards to things like leather, cloth, etc.
*price* - how much are you willing to pay because this will rule out some options
*colors* - some folks have favorite colors, and this may affect your cover options


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Acessories has discussions of covers for all Kindles, but the emphasis is on eInk Kindles.  If you're interested in a cover for a Fire, there are several discussions in Fire Talk and the Fire owners tend to hang out there, so I'll move this thread depending on what Kindle you have, Rachel.

Betsy


----------



## J. W. Rolfe (Oct 21, 2012)

I went with a soft Marware cover for my basic-whitescreen Kindle. I checked out the covers produced by Amazon and passed them over. The plastic shell wasn't comfortable in my hands.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got the Roo Case & love it. It's thin, lightweight, & soft to hold. I had the Amazon Cover & it was hard, heavier & the metal magnet on the side of the case would dig into the side of my finger.


----------



## elenachau (Mar 7, 2013)

Rachel Donnelly said:


> My kindle didn't come with a cover. What are the best covers out there?
> 
> Thanks, Rachel


I got my case from etrade supply. That case offers enough protection to my device. Hope this can help you for reference.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know which Kindle you have...I really like my Speck Folio (it's turquoise!) for my Kindle Touch. And I love the Amazon cover that I have on my Kindle Fire HD. There are many covers out there to choose from. Good luck choosing yours!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

For eInk Kindles I like Oberon covers for beauty and protection, and Belkin covers for their lightweight.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got a SO on my Fire showing 50% off of the Roo Case Origami. I don't know if that means that the Roo Cases will be going up in price. There is no code to use.


----------



## Trowfit Health Fitness and Nutrition (Mar 17, 2013)

This one is my favorite

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Lighted-Leather-Paperwhite-Keyboard/dp/B004SD1ZPY/ref=sr_tr_sr_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1363567303&sr=8-5&keywords=kindle+covers


----------

